# Weyermann Recipes



## wessmith (31/7/04)

For those of you interested in some new recipes from Weyermann, try the following link: 

www.weyermann.de/englisch/rezept_home.neo?headline=Recipes

I particularly like the look of the Schlotfergerla (Little Chimney Sweep) which for you smoked beer addicts, uses 27% Rauchmalt. The smokiness is balanced off with the maltiness from the Munich and crystal malts.

Wes.


----------



## big d (1/8/04)

top link wes
outta curiosity what is acidulated malt?

cheers
big d


----------



## wessmith (1/8/04)

Hi big d, Acidulated malt or Sauermalz as the Germans call it, is malted barley that has been put through a lactbacillus culturing stage prior to kilning. This generates lactic acid from the barley starches and the grains are then dried in a kiln in the normal way. The acid content is around 4.5% or so.

Acidulated malt is used as a component of the grain bill to lower the mash pH without the need to add other acids. The use of this specialty malt was really driven by the Rheinheitsgebot law which forbids the use of anything other than malt. It happens to be a great way to get the mash pH to the required point (usually pH5.3 - 5.5) and all you generally need is about 2% although this will depend on your water bicarbonate hardness. We still import the Weyermann Acidulated malt .

Wes.


----------



## big d (1/8/04)

hi wes
thanks for the info.i havent worried too much about mash ph but i dare say i will pay attention to it sooner or later and this malt maybe just the ticket.

cheers
big d


----------

